# Sphagnum moss properties... and stick insect.



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

So, this post kinda has to do with frogs, but also alot about health, and a bit about sphagnum moss. I am pretty sure this should go in "The Lounge" but feel this can be related to PDFs just to easily.

So, Sphagnum moss. I understand somehow it has stuff to get rid of mold... and I think insects too, right?

Well, if so, could using sphagnum moss to house insects, like a N. American Stic Insect (walking stick) be harmful to it?

How about other insects/bugs?

I recently caught a walking stick in my yard, did some research and found they are excellent easy to care for pets. I used sphagnum moss as substrate, then ivy and blackberries as climbing branches in a 5 g plastic tank with good air vents in top.

I found my insect doing poorly this morning (2 days later I placed him in there) and his front legs looking "perilized" This evening, I am letting him go just due to his condition, looking as if he will die if kept another day or so.

I am thinking it may be the sphagnum moss? Is it?

I am keeping him on my shelf, in a lit, but not too bright area, no direct sunlight, and keeping tank moist, but not over watered.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

More than likely the stick insect was at the end of its life cycle. It contains tannins like tannic acid which have antimicrobial effects. 
It really doesn't prevent insects from colonizing it... 

Ed


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

OK thanks, yeah that was my other thought, the stick insect was "old"


----------

